# Pregnant at 45, 2 HCG tests slowly rising



## Medic12

I posted but then seems my post disappeared?(shrug)
I’m 45 DH and I TTC and I got a bfp on 1/23! Yay
1/26 HCG measured 101
1/28 HCG measured 120

I know th it’s not doubled, I’ve never in any of my pregnancies (I have 4 children) watched my trend. 

My HPTs frer have shown increasingly dark lines, this early afternoon showing a slightly paler than test line and 8 hours later (after half-caf coffee and water) just as dark as test line! Yet doc calls me tonight (1/28) saying well it hasn’t doubled (I’ve only had the two tests) so you should expect a miscarriage, have a good night bla bla - I’m very upset. I understand it “should” double and I’m going day after tomorrow for another test but I’ve read it doesn’t always mean miscarriage. Any similar experience go on with successful pregnancies? 
I’ve had miscarriages before, I am realistic and I know the risks and stats but felt her delivery was uncalled for.


----------



## Heather.1987

Unfortunately you need more than a 20% rise in 48 hours. I'm sorry but those levels will eventually decrease and a miscarriage will occur. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm 46 and TTC currently. 
I really hope that your doctor is wrong and you just have a slow riser. The tests getting darker must be a good sign! I wish you so much luck over the next 48 hours.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I've got everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Medic12

Thanks everyone! Third hcg test showed a steep drop to 59 so we have been kind of expecting the worst? But doc said to stay on progesterone for the next week and come in for more blood labs to be sure. So that’s what I’m doing!

currently no bleeding, spotting, or cramping (yay) and feeling very fatigued. Early I know but nauseas today too. Not my first rodeo, always hopeful, but realistic as well. I’ll post Friday an update of blood labs. Thank you all for your replies!


----------



## Medic12

PS, maybe silly woman thoughts, but feeling very pregnant atm. Bloaty belly from hormones (lovely lol). ‍♀️‍♀️‍♀️


----------



## Medic12

Just drank two bottles of water, maybe a two hour hold then tested with clear blue digital. 36 hours past last HCG test which showed 59. Anyone know what miU this digi reads at?


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm not sure but I'm hoping all goes well. Thinking of you ❤️


----------



## Medic12

So I used a digital test yesterday.
And today I broke it open so I could interpret the lines. It was very light compared to the control line.
So the digital test I took tonight- look at the comparisons.

Yesterday’s is on top, tonight’s on bottom. ‍♀️


----------



## Bevziibubble

Digis always have two lines inside ❤️


----------



## Medic12

Even when they’re negative? Both of these read positive, I’m comparing the intensity of the test line and m like what the heck.....


----------



## Medic12

So I’ll post two FRERs. this morning with FMU and this evening with diluted urine. Tonight’s seems darker?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Just wanted to wish you the best of luck :dust:. Also progesterone plays a huge role in causing bloating, so that's possibly why you feel so bloated atm. I've seen others have super slow progression & ended up just fine. I hope this is the case for you as well.


----------



## mammag

I’m so so very sorry. But a decrease in hcg always means miscarriage. You need to prepare yourself. I’m so sorry this is happening to you. Hcg leaves urine after it leaves blood so your lines may take a while to lighten or disappear. I’m sorry.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I'm sorry, originally I only read your first post. Now that I have read through some of your updates, It's sad to say but it does sound like you will end up having a miscarriage. I've never read any stories of decreasing HCG levels and gone on to have a healthy pregnancy. I'm so sorry this is happening to you :hugs:.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Medic12 said:


> Even when they’re negative? Both of these read positive, I’m comparing the intensity of the test line and m like what the heck.....


 Yes they do unfortunately :(


----------



## Medic12

mammag said:


> I’m so so very sorry. But a decrease in hcg always means miscarriage. You need to prepare yourself. I’m so sorry this is happening to you. Hcg leaves urine after it leaves blood so your lines may take a while to lighten or disappear. I’m sorry.


Oh I’m prepared...this isn’t my first Mc unfortunately but given my age had hoped for a successful sooner rather than later! This is my first time tracking hcg. I’m a bit of a research nut


----------



## Medic12

Kiwiberry said:


> I'm sorry, originally I only read your first post. Now that I have read through some of your updates, It's sad to say but it does sound like you will end up having a miscarriage. I've never read any stories of decreasing HCG levels and gone on to have a healthy pregnancy. I'm so sorry this is happening to you :hugs:.

thanks... I have had miscarriages before so I saw the signs, just the first time for me measuring hcg. Fx’d for next time! I try to stay positive, as disappointing as it is. 
I have four gorgeous children so I know I can have babies, just gah! Two mc’s in a row now.


----------



## Medic12

So I tested with FRER this morning and- predictably- barely visible line. Doc wants me to stay on progesterone until Friday- but will that delay Mc from manifesting? I’ve heard women Bled while on P but I have always stopped when I discovered it wasn’t viable.


----------



## Medic12

Thanks ladies, for all your support!❤️


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck to you when you try again! From what I've heard the older you get the lower the egg quality, that could explain why you've had two miscarriages in a row. Just from reading the stories from the ladies on this website It seems to be pretty common if you're 35yo+. I'm only 33 years old and I've had three chemicals in a row before I fell pregnant with this one.


----------



## Medic12

Yep! I’ve heard this too so was ready for the eventuality of it... on that note I had blood work done this fall that had me way above average for a woman my age, so as comforting as that is...I’m still 45 and getting older lol. 

I’ll post updates of my progressive in case it may help someone else on a similar journey.


----------



## mom2pne

Medic12 said:


> Yep! I’ve heard this too so was ready for the eventuality of it... on that note I had blood work done this fall that had me way above average for a woman my age, so as comforting as that is...I’m still 45 and getting older lol.
> 
> I’ll post updates of my progressive in case it may help someone else on a similar journey.

:hugs: Have you started bleeding? Is your doctor going to have you do bloodwork throughout your next cycle? 

I had 3 miscarriages in a row and it was so heartbreaking to me. I was 37, 39, and 41.


----------



## Medic12

Update:
I ended up with a chemical pregnancy. Had my period and another BFP in two weeks! I am currently four weeks and five days pregnant.

HCG levels every 48 hours give or take a few hours because of my crazy schedule… 118, 207, 391, 705. Scheduled for another blood test tomorrow. Dog is optimistic saying I am still doubling in this 48 to 72 hour. So far my major symptom has been pregnancy brain, and fatigue.


----------



## mom2pne

Medic12 said:


> Update:
> I ended up with a chemical pregnancy. Had my period and another BFP in two weeks! I am currently four weeks and five days pregnant.
> 
> HCG levels every 48 hours give or take a few hours because of my crazy schedule… 118, 207, 391, 705. Scheduled for another blood test tomorrow. Dog is optimistic saying I am still doubling in this 48 to 72 hour. So far my major symptom has been pregnancy brain, and fatigue.

I am sorry you had a chemical pregnancy. My last 3 pregnancies were chemicals. I hope you are pregnant with your rainbow ! Praying for you that this baby sticks!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Medic12 said:


> Update:
> I ended up with a chemical pregnancy. Had my period and another BFP in two weeks! I am currently four weeks and five days pregnant.
> 
> HCG levels every 48 hours give or take a few hours because of my crazy schedule… 118, 207, 391, 705. Scheduled for another blood test tomorrow. Dog is optimistic saying I am still doubling in this 48 to 72 hour. So far my major symptom has been pregnancy brain, and fatigue.


 Congratulations!


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm so sorry about the chemical hon but I'm so happy u are now pregnant again and praying this one is extra sticky. 
[-o&lt;


----------



## Medic12

Update: 
So my hcg levels every 40-48 hours has been the following...
118
207
391
705
979
..so this morning the nurse calls me and says she spoke to one of her on-call providers and discussed my numbers. She said the on-call provider recommended that I see my OB/GYN a lot sooner than I had scheduled. I was scheduled to see him on the end of this month. Yet she says he won’t be back in the office for another week and his schedule after that is completely booked solid.
So instead of driving myself crazy for two weeks or longer I called a different provider and they will do an ultrasound today at 2:30 my time. Fingers crossed for a good heartbeat!

today marks the beginning of 6 weeks, i should see a HB at this stage?

also bracing myself for bad news.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thinking of you ❤️


----------



## mom2pne

How did it go? Thinking of you!


----------



## Medic12

mom2pne said:


> How did it go? Thinking of you!

so today is day 1 of week 6, so I’m 5 weeks along. Everything was there and measured a perfectly appropriate 5 weeks, which is great! I have another scan scheduled for a week from today, next Friday. Tomorrow another hcg lab. 

it’s an hour drive on snowy roads winding through the mountains for me each direction every time I do this lol, it’s exhausting. Fingers crossed for good results, thanks so much for asking!


----------



## mom2pne

I am happy for you! Keep growing baby! Must be so beautiful when there is no snow! I have been to the mountains in Arizona, Colorado, Utah, Nevada, Idaho, Wyoming and Montana.


----------



## Medic12

mom2pne said:


> I am happy for you! Keep growing baby! Must be so beautiful when there is no snow! I have been to the mountains in Arizona, Colorado, Utah, Nevada, Idaho, Wyoming and Montana.

It’s gorgeous, I’ve been to all of those states as well, including Washington, Oregon, and lived in Montana, Idaho, Utah, and Alaska


----------



## mom2pne

The first mountains I saw was the Bighorn mountains in Wyoming heading to Cody, WY. It scared me. lol seeing how high we were above land. We drove through clouds in some spots. I have seen mountains in the Kentucky, Tennessee, Georgia, and North Carolina area. In fact my husband and I fell in love with the Gatlinburg, TN area that we want to move there in the next couple of years.


----------



## Medic12

I got another lab taken today for hcg ....I won’t get those results until Monday. Drives me nuts waiting!

I made a joke to my husband once about how I have to take away everything I use to de-stress ...love me some cold beer lol, adore a hot bubble bath!! Chill out in the morning with a big mug of black coffee..Heaven!..all of that is taboo now and doc says don’t stress?!! Lol lol

What do you all do to de-stress without the use of awesome aids like beer, bath, coffee...


----------



## Medic12

Also! Ladies, what are your thoughts re caffeine? I am a huge, HUGE coffee lover but I have abstained since BFP. I mean I have the occasional thimble full (shot glass sized coffee mug). Today I had a decaf latte but google even has horror stories regarding decaf? It was using Swiss water method. 

Tonight I’m splurging on a cup of Lipton tea. I don’t do this often, hoping the random small cup is ok?


----------



## mom2pne

When I was pregnant is the only times I have successfully done away with caffeine. How I de-stressed was took bubble baths and read in them, went for walks, and watched TV. It was awful waiting for my hcg test results with my 2008, 2011,2013, and 2015 losses as well as when I got my New Year’s Day 2009 bfp that resulted with my last son. It was torture and I became in patient and would check My Chart constantly, which I do not recommend if you are trying to be less stressed. GL and I hope your numbers are great!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I had it through ttc but in smaller amounts


----------



## Medic12

mom2pne said:


> When I was pregnant is the only times I have successfully done away with caffeine. How I de-stressed was took bubble baths and read in them, went for walks, and watched TV. It was awful waiting for my hcg test results with my 2008, 2011,2013, and 2015 losses as well as when I got my New Year’s Day 2009 bfp that resulted with my last son. It was torture and I became in patient and would check My Chart constantly, which I do not recommend if you are trying to be less stressed. GL and I hope your numbers are great!

thank you! I have read that bubble baths aren’t allowed as well? Someone said keep your water temp to 100 and less But I’m accustomed to very over warm baths to loosen muscles so now I’m terrified I’d make it too hot. 

I’ve been doing good on the caffeine, just once in a while allowing a sip of coffee, or maybe a cup of tea twice a week?

I totally get stressing hcg numbers and charting. I’ve accepted that this is something I can’t control so I try hard not to stress. I think the toughest part is just not knowing. Wanting an answer. Viable or not viable?! Where do I direct my energy right now, I can’t wish it a success so what do I do with myself? Those kinds of thoughts, if that makes sense. 

Patiently waiting for my hcg results tomorrow, and 6-week scan Friday. I’ll try to stay sane until then :)


----------



## Medic12

Got my hcg results today- 1,001. It only raised 22 points. Obviously not fabulous? Doc wanted me to come in right away for U/S but has no room for me in his schedule. Considering switching to a midwife, she’ll see us Friday and actually have time to spend on the visit. 


Anyone have slow rising hcg and go on to a successful pregnancy?


----------



## Lucy3

Hi new follower! :hi:Really hope your scan goes well. I haven’t had hcg numbers tested before so I’m not sure but it’s a good sign your 5 week scan was looking good?


----------



## Medic12

Thanks! Yes, trying to stay positive but realistic as well.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I've got everything crossed for you!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Following and really hoping for a sticky baby! Good luck x


----------



## Suggerhoney

I've never had hcg numbers done b4 because I'm in England in the UK they don't do that here. 
I really hope ure next scan goes well hon. 

As for cafiene I think ure aloud 200ml a day when pregnant.


----------



## Medic12

Thanks ladies! First trimester is always scary, and at my age even more so....I’m extremely healthy and active but google says I’m ancient and dried up?? Lol sometimes I think google is the worst!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Google is the worst!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Google can literally be the Devil hon. 
I kept freeking out because of Google and there stupid statistics. 

5% change each month to get pregnant. 
I fell 5 times in 11 months. 

Then I think it said from 33 onwards its practically impossible. 
Obviously wrong because here u are and there was other ladies on here that were pregnant at 44 45 and 46. Probably had there babies now because this was b4 I started trying and I wrote a post saying how old is to old and they commented on that. 

I hate how we get looked down on for being older. 

It's such a shame we can't have babies after a certain age but men can. 
Don't get me wrong I wudnt want to be 60 and pregnant but it wud be nice it we cud still have kids up until 50. 
Men can keep going and going urghhh. 

Anyway stuff Google and stuff statistics. 
Older mummies all the way woop woop :yipee:


----------



## Suggerhoney

We get called a geriatric mother if we are over 35 it's ridiculous and not nice


----------



## Medic12

That’s exactly rig


Suggerhoney said:


> We get called a geriatric mother if we are over 35 it's ridiculous and not nice


that’s exactly right! I did have one amazing doctor tell me “your eggs are as healthy as you are” I was in my 30s at the time. I know some things likely degrade as we age, but I see lots of ladies having babies at our age!


----------



## Medic12

Update:

hcg numbers every 45-48 hours

118
207
391
705
979
1,001
874

once I saw the 1,001 I suspected it wasn’t viable...it only climbed 22 points instead of the predicted double. Should have been almost 2,000! Next one confirmed a drop. My scan showed 5 weeks and not growing (two scans a week apart confirmed) and nothing in the sac- blighted ovum. I started spotting, cramping, bleeding Two days ago and had a MVA procedure yesterday. 
Today? Moving forward! Trying again, not giving up, we will just see ! 
Love following all you ladies on here, stay strong, stay positive!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs::hugs:


----------

